

Can a Mobile-Rookie Founder Crack The Image Sharing Space With Imgfave (YC S12)? - stevewillows
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/01/can-a-yc-mobile-rookie-founder-crack-the-photo-sharing-space-with-imgfave/

======
karamazov
When I first saw Imgfave, I dismissed as just another image sharing site, but
decided to check it out anyway.

Half an hour later I was still scrolling through the pictures.

~~~
mthmohan
yeah me too.. thot i'd spend a couple of min to check it out..

~~~
stephengillie
I don't like the site, and I think it'll fizzle quickly. I'm always incorrect
when I feel this way...

~~~
dogan
The app is particularly addictive if you have time on your hands, you can just
keep browsing.

~~~
stephengillie
I tried browsing for a few minutes, but I got bored quickly.

Pretty much I'm convinced the site & app will be successful. :)

------
brador
Profitable? Really? With ads from a Reddit type userbase? Or am I missing
something?

------
dinkumthinkum
I don't know about you guys but I think I'm all shared out of images. Cute or
funny images with captions ... I get it but at this point why is this better
than the Wal-mart culture we all so rage against?

~~~
samstave
Agree - but never underestimate the power of the Toys-R-Us biz model: new,
young, naive people are the worlds only true renewable resource.

As each wave of people mature into your target market... you have a steady
stream of people who like your stuff. Even if it is plastic crap from china or
digital crap from silicon valley.

This alone will be what keeps facebook afloat - the kids, and the desire of
their familial connections to attempt to keep tabs of their lives.

Is it insanely profitable? No, we've realized that in the last few months - is
it sustainable, yes. But even moreso, its cancerous to freedom...

Anyway - apps and services like this will be a never ending wave.

~~~
Xcelerate
That reminds me a lot of this comic: <http://xkcd.com/1053/>

------
alttab
I took a look! But it seems the target market is teenage girls. Maybe I need
to configure it, but why? Between reddit, imgur, pinterest... Really what's
the difference? How many profitable image sharing apps can the world actually
support?

I'll admit I didn't spend much time on the site (simply because all the images
I saw were of cute boys) but I failed to see the differentiator or innovation.
What's the original idea here?

------
laberge
This is sort of like Pintrest with less famine undertones. I kind of like it,
it's got a little 9Gag in it without being annoying too.

~~~
sliverstorm
Famine undertones? There's far too much food on Pintrest for that.

~~~
jlees
Either a misspelling of feminine or referring to the thinspiration bannings:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/26/pinterest-
thinspira...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/26/pinterest-
thinspiration-content-banned_n_1380484.html)

------
ianstallings
Having competition is a good sign, it means there is a market for your wares.
The question will be implementation. In the app store there are many clones,
but the polished ones stand above.

Good luck!

